# i'm se xist



## wuwu (Dec 26, 2006)

i'm not sure if other people feel this way but i love females mantids so much more than males. their looks, their voracity, their demeanor, just everything about them. males are always wimpier, skinnier, smaller and never look as good as the females.


----------



## Rick (Dec 26, 2006)

Me too.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2006)

I'll agree, to that too.

The male I had was just so small I was afraid I'd hurt him, The females were always so friendly and big. Much neater in my opinion.


----------



## yen_saw (Dec 27, 2006)

Me three!  

Besides, the male has shorter life span.


----------



## FieroRumor (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree, males are toooo timid...


----------



## Alex 1 (Dec 28, 2006)

Some aren't so bad. The 3 male dessicatas I had were all very aggressive, and were the only ones that would always attack me and go in defensive display if I messed with them. But other than that, yeah, females are usually better.


----------

